# Suche: SIMATIC WINAC SLOT 416 V4.0



## AXR (2 August 2011)

Hallo liebe Forenmitglieder,

da ich von Steuerungen etc. keine Ahnung habe, kopiere ich die Information von meinem Betreuer einfach mal hier rein:

SIMATIC WINAC  SLOT 416 V4.0
PC EINSTECKKARTE + SW
SINGLE LICENSE F. 1 INSTALL.
INKL R-SW,  SW UND DOKU. AUF CD
KLASSE A, 3-SPRACHIG (D,E,F),
ABLAUFFAEH. U. WIN 2000/XP  PRO
REFERENZ-HW: SIMATIC PC 

Diese WINAC Teile werden von Siemens seit geraumer Zeit nicht mehr produziert/verkauft. Allerdings wurde dieses Produkt in unserer Hochregallagersteuerung verbaut. Ich bräuchte also eine solche Karte als Ersatz falls das Zeug mal stehen bleibt (wie es vor zwei Wochen der Fall war). Auch gebraucht ist völlig in Ordnung, möglichst aber nicht halb tot. 

Sollte jemand wissen, wo ich diese Karte sonst noch her bekomme, dann bin ich für jeden Hinweis dankbar. 

Gruß,
Alexander

PS: Falls mein Titel nicht aussagekräftig genug für mein gewünschtes Produkt ist, dann darf dieser auch gern von einem Moderator geändert werden.

Edit:
Link zum Produkt auf der Siemens-Website:
http://support.automation.siemens.c...&viewreg=WW&load=treecontent&meilenstein=ALLE


----------



## sailor (2 August 2011)

Betreuer? 
Von wo aus schreibst Du denn?
Sailor


----------



## AXR (2 August 2011)

Betreuer im Sinne von "Firma die unser Hochregallager betreut".

Ich liege nicht im Krankenhaus oder ähnliches.


----------



## Lars Weiß (2 August 2011)

Da steht Ersatzteile gibbet bis 2013 !


----------



## AXR (2 August 2011)

Es wird kein Ersatzteil benötigt, sondern das Teil selbst. Und dies bekomme ich von Siemens *nicht* mehr. Dort habe ich angefragt und exakt diese Aussage bekommen.


----------



## Lars Weiß (2 August 2011)

Siemens hat ´ne seltsame Art "Ersatzteil" zu definieren


----------



## Zefix (2 August 2011)

Lars Weiß schrieb:


> Siemens hat ´ne seltsame Art "Ersatzteil" zu definieren


 Hehe, im Prinzip meinens es so:

Gibst du mir kaputte, kriegst du gute


----------



## AXR (10 August 2011)

Die Thematik ist gelöst.

Dieser Thread kann geschlossen und im Titel als erledigt markiert werden.

Danke an alle Beteiligten für Ihre Unterstützung, in welchem Maße auch immer.


----------

